# 2009 Dog Bite Fatalities Final Report



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

http://btoellner.typepad.com/kcdogblog/2010/01/2009-dog-bite-fatalities-final-report.html


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I think "pitbulls" are just a poorly bred animal.
That very sad, all these stories.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:I think "pitbulls" are just a poorly bred animal.


"pitbulls" isn't even a breed. Pitbull is to describe the whole variety of bully type breeds. Saying the many types of bull dogs are bred poorly is like saying GSDs are bred poorly, it's saying the same thing just because there are people who choose to do harm with these breeds. Not attacking you, just letting you know.









More then half the time they just call the dog a pitbull because it sounds better on the news. More viewings... Sad.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Very, very sad report







I can't imagine why people would get a dog to chain it in the back yard! Horrible!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

very poorly bred humans IMO


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsd
> 
> 
> > Quote:I think "pitbulls" are just a poorly bred animal.
> ...


Well thats why I put it in quotes. Im sure the "pitbulls" were a mix of things.
What about the Rotties though? Strange, I have never heard about them really killing anyone until I found a website similar to this one.
Its very sad indeed. The killings & the fact those dogs are left alone all day chained up with no attention.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Wasn't it a couple of years ago that the woman trained her Rottweilers to attack, and they killed a small child walking home from school? She had "taken an interest in Schutzhund," but "only showed interest in protection portions." 

Here it is: http://leerburg.com/rot-kill.htm


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleWasn't it a couple of years ago that the woman trained her Rottweilers to attack, and they killed a small child walking home from school? She had "taken an interest in Schutzhund," but "only showed interest in protection portions."
> 
> Here it is: http://leerburg.com/rot-kill.htm


This isjust totally awful! Even IF the kids were teasing her dog (says they werent) that kid does not deserve to be killed!
These people are sick!!!!!
Poor socialization. Most of the time its probaly the owners fault.
EI Not watching the animal, ignoring signs that the animal could be dangerous.
What a shame


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

very sad...

most of those deaths could have been prevented


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

would rather see a report on dog bites requiring stitches in ER.dog bite stats are soo biased as to reporting by patient/victim.As far as I know there are no records kept by breed on allegded bites requiring surgical treatment.Deaths are so uncommon not sure what numbers say.Maybe if bites requiring treatment were reported people might realize ALL breeds of dogs bite.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogwould rather see a report on dog bites requiring stitches in ER.dog bite stats are soo biased as to reporting by patient/victim.As far as I know there are no records kept by breed on allegded bites requiring surgical treatment.Deaths are so uncommon not sure what numbers say.Maybe if bites requiring treatment were reported people might realize ALL breeds of dogs bite.


Yes, all dog breeds bite. But not all kill.
A dog KILLING someone is different from a dog BITING someone.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> Yes, all dog breeds bite. But not all kill.
> A dog KILLING someone is different from a dog BITING someone.


not all dogs are physically capable of killing a human


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Here, 

http://www.igorilla.com/gorilla/animal/2001/pomeranian.html


Im not trying to argue.
But biting & killing are very different.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

and, actually, even a small dog could technically kill a person if they got a bite in the right spot. IE got your wrist and nicked the vein or you fell and they got your throat.

possibly like the fact that some people could kill you only using their thumbs, but still nothing is completely impossible.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

If you are afraid of a dog killing you maybe you should only have a dog weighing less than 15 lbs.death by dog attack is RARE considering the number of dogs.If you are worried about the medical cost of a dog bite-good luck at figuring out a 'dangerous dog'.NO RECORDS are kept as to actual medical costs of dog bites!A chi who tears your eyelid requiring plastic surgery-a golden who grabs your leg and the wound becomes infected.Some dog bites reported may be exagerated some NOT reported may also be part of the probable -dog BITE bias in reporting or judging one breed against another.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogIf you are afraid of a dog killing you maybe you should only have a dog weighing less than 15 lbs.death by dog attack is RARE considering the number of dogs.If you are worried about the medical cost of a dog bite-good luck at figuring out a 'dangerous dog'.NO RECORDS are kept as to actual medical costs of dog bites!A chi who tears your eyelid requiring plastic surgery-a golden who grabs your leg and the wound becomes infected.Some dog bites reported may be exagerated some NOT reported may also be part of the probable -dog BITE bias in reporting or judging one breed against another.


Who said anyone is scared???
Yah killings are rare, but they happen.
I think your just upset at the fact they are calling the vast majority of dogs who killed these people/children "pitbulls."
Do you think the news should just call them mixes? Or mutts?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> ling the vast majority of dogs who killed these people/children "pitbulls."
> Do you think the news should just call them mixes? Or mutts?


absolutely. some of the dogs I've seen on the news IDed as "pitbulls" are lab mixes. sometimes you will see a tiny correction 3 days later, but usually nothing. The news says "dog bite" throws up a stock picture of a pit bull and the public tunes in to say "OMG how horrible. those dogs are evil". Ratings go up and everyone is happy. Except that it wasn't a pit bull, it was the neighbor's lab and no one learns that the main cause of dog bites is people/kids who know nothing about animals.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I am not upset about pitbulls (have no bias against them and would consider rescuing one just as i rescued my GSD).guess my bias is that GSD are considered a 'dog more likely to bite'when I think maybe if all facts considered they might be less likely to bite than other breeds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In most instances, it is a common denominator that many of the dogs were in the "back yard" chained, isolated, or stray
I think the group <u>Dogs Deserve Better</u> should be supported much more than they are and the chaining laws enforced or enacted. It would be hard to do, I know in rural and urban areas. But we all have to act as watchdogs for those that cannot speak for themselves. 
I feel for every situation, but the one that struck me was the guy that was killed while breaking up the bull mastiffs while they were breeding...







What was he thinking?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

how many lives could have been saved by treating these dogs properly.....what a waste.....


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

It scares me that responsible persons such as myself can become victims, or our children become victims, if we are just out taking a walk minding our own business! I watch my daughter like a hawk but if we are at the park and a loose dog comes charging, I have no idea what I'd do. Carry mace or something? I feel sorry for all the people in that report who were attacked by loose dogs.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm always leery of someone claiming "a 'pitbull' attacked ________" I think it is more common for people to assume that an aggressive dog is a pitbull. The word "pitbull" has become more of a media sensation, than an accurate description for a type of dog breed. The common denominator in most of these stories was....1) unattended children 2) dog chained up 3) dogs are outdoors dogs only with little human interaction4) dogs are left in backyard all the time 5) dogs probably did not receive enough exercise and/or discipline throughout their lives. So, before we go ballistic on "pitbulls," step back and think rationally about the situation. 9 times out of 10, it's going to be irresponsible owners. It's the deed, not the breed. German Shepherd Dogs could be next, if we leave it up to media.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> Do you think the news should just call them mixes? Or mutts?


Yes, because 99.999% of the time that is what they are.

When any other breed or dog besides any bully breed is involved in a bite/attack the news reports it as "family pet" or "family dog" attacks....as opposed to "VICIOUS PIT BULL MAULS"


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

very sad... 

I can't decide if this was majorly poor parenting or poor dog ownership. Either way, I posted the link on my FB to make people aware that these incidents can be prevented by properly supervising kids and properly caring for our dogs.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betsyhow many lives could have been saved by treating these dogs properly.....what a waste.....


That's what jumped out at me. I was starting to see a correlation between financial means and untrained or not-treated-as-we-would-like-them-to-be dogs were the ones who did the majority of the killing. The great majority of us on this forum are against chaining dogs outside, giving them little/no human interaction, they are getting no appropriate socialization. It all boils down to - as with children - proper raising. I am sorry for the people who lost their lives, but to ban a breed in a town based on an incidient as described in this article, is wrong. There is much more going on than just the dog breed.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Ummmm....What about the fact that in almost all of the cases involving children, that the CHILDREN were left UNATTENDED. It's not the breeds, it's the people. There are statistically MORE attacks from APBTs BUT that is due to the fact that more IDIOTS and IRRESPONSIBLE people own them than any other breed. 

Courtney


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

There was a thread a month or so ago where chaining dogs came up and someone was not very accepting of the notion that many/most of the dogs who were involved in fatal attacks had been kept chained. I hope they read the report linked here.

What a waste. The loss of human life, the horrible, negative impact on surviving family members, and the wasted lives of those dogs involved. Just a shame, all the way around.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHaus There are statistically MORE attacks from APBTs BUT that is due to the fact that more IDIOTS and IRRESPONSIBLE people own them than any other breed.


I don't think it is just a case of more idiots owing one particular breed. It is more a case of mis-identification of breed and the fact that the term "Pit Bull" means many different things to different people.

So many different breeds get lumped in as "Pit Bull". And that is not even counting the untold numbers of mixes out there. Hey, if it has a short coat and broad head, it has to be a Pit, right? 

Add to that the fact so many people who are attracted to the bully type are, as you said, irresponsible. 
Sheilah


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

There is A LOT more going on than the dog breed, but mainstream society currently fails to see that. If that town/county still allows labrador retrievers and blue heelers to be tied up, then labs and heelers will be mauling next. Irresponsible dog owners are a major problem today. Dogs are dogs. They are all the same species. It's a sad state of mind we (society) are in.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betsyvery poorly bred humans IMO


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: VonKromeHaus There are statistically MORE attacks from APBTs BUT that is due to the fact that more IDIOTS and IRRESPONSIBLE people own them than any other breed.
> ...


Yeah, it sucks. I love my APBT but I'll never own another one, solely due to the negative attention that they get and all the laws against them in many places. 

You are right, you know, 95% of people that do the "Find the PitBull" quiz get it wrong. Shoot, even some APBT owners do. lol lol 

Courtney


----------

